# Big Velvet 8 point



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Man I saw a dandy buck yesterday evening in the bean field across from my house. I was surprised to see how much rack he has already developed because the only other bucks I've seen (a week ago) were not nearly this far along. I know they grow fast, but geeze!

He had beams that extend past his ears on each side and a solid 8 points showing. The G-2 & G-3's were already 6-8 inches each (with velvet). His rack did not yet come all the way around, but I can only imagine what he will look like come September! Too bad I still have no chance of ever hunting over there  Sit and watch a real nice buck or two working this area every year for turture I guess  

I saw a real nice 10 even after the end of the season last year that was HUGE in body size & I suspect this was him, but you can never be sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey what county did you see him in? Since highland county got hit with the new regs. ( 3 deer limit) I want to enjoy watching them now because after deer season is over there probably wont be many deer left. I know who I could blame for this but I will just keep my fingers still for lack or arguments sake.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Ya should try to get some nice pics, I know I would enjoy seeing them. I'm hoping to get my deer cams put out soon and some feeders will go up right before fall hits.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Trap - 

It is Clark County - I live just outside Springfield. There are lots of deer, coyotes, and now even some turkey. The owner does not allow hunting, although I saw 2 guys in there last gun season (probably relatives). 

I've done all I can trust me. No need to hash out the details, but his elderly parents live across the road and I've done a lot for them. I will never hunt there. 

I guess I'll just settle for watching out my living room. 

Chessie - I have never tried to take pictures; they are typically a few hundred yards out. Sometimes they get close, but rarely. We have nice binocs sitting on the fireplace we watch them with - been seeing lots of skin heads lately, then this big dude.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a spotting scope with the adapter that will attach a camera to it. I'm currenty looking for the adapter that allows you to use a telescope, if I can't find it I'll have to break down and get the spotting scope. I already have a telescope so it would be cheaper to just find the adapter lol


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

we were at mohican state park this weekend and we saw a small bodied buck that had a impressive start on good rack.main beams only about 8inches long and almost the size of a baseball.he looked like he might have been around 120 pounds.

i`m going to get my cams out this weekend and with anyluck we`l get some good velvet shots.


Bub


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Think It Was Back In The Eighties....clark Co.held The State Record For The Biggest Racked Deer....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a couple pics of bucks this weekend. One was farily nice, looks like he will have a nice rack. Speaking of pics of nice racks, went to the beach and took some pics of women in bikinis with nice rac......... Well you get the idea!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Been seeing some nice deer around. Specially on the evenings of the days that it not 90 out.
TRAPHUNTER- Don't worry bout em shooting all the deer. I hunt some countys that've been three deer for a number of yrs and still see the same numbers as when it was 2.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

If I could hunt over there I would have a GREAT chance of taking this big dude early in the season. he is bedding at least a few nights a week in a thin 40 yard wide strip of woods that borders a neighboorhood. He came out 
at 7 pm yesterday and made his usual trek down the edge of the fenceline (into the wind) and into the large woods a 1,000 yards off the road.

He remains an 8 pointer, but he is getting very tall G-2 and G-3's. Also looks to be massive, but velvet always make them appear thick.


----------

